# Cube AMS 110 Pro



## CUmdBE (2. September 2011)

Hallo 

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe deshalb auch nicht besonders viel Ahnung. Ich bin das letzte Jahr auf das Mountainbiken gekommen und habe mir das Cube AMS 110 Pro zugelegt. Ich finde es ist ein schönes Fahrrad und da ich noch kein Profi bin reicht es eigentlich erst mal. Ich wollte Fragen wie Ihr das Bike findet oder ob einer Erfahrungen mit dem Rad hat?

Danke schon mal im vorraus 

CUmdBE


----------



## lean92 (12. November 2011)

Ist zwar ein bisschen spät, aber da es keinen AMS 110 Pro Thread hier gibt möchte ich doch etwas über darüber schreiben.

Ich habe mich für das AMS 110 Pro entschieden wegen der Fox Gabel und die im Rahmen integrierte Leitungsrohre.

Als Anfänger reicht das Bike vollkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (15. November 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden: 110 oder 130.
Ist die Ausstattung eigentlich gleich vom 110 + 130 Pro ?

Das 130 kommt wir etwas schwer vor (13,3kg). 
Es gibt noch eine 130 SL Version, kostet aber stolze 2500....


----------



## schoeppi (16. November 2011)

Nein, Ausstattung ist nicht gleich.
Beim 110er ist ne Fox verbaut, beim 130er ne Revelation.
Kurbel und Bremsen sind auch unterschiedlich.

Warum aber das 130er gleich 1,2kg schwerer sein soll als das 110er kann ich auch nicht erkennen.
Zumindest gibts die Ausstattungliste nicht so ohne weiteres her.


----------



## gzero (16. November 2011)

Danke für die Antwort:

Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht welches das geeignetere wäre ?
Für  meine gegend ist das 110 best. ausreichend..1mal im Jahr bin ich in den Alpen, aber auch nicht so extrem...

Ist die Ausstattung dann die bessere vom 130 ?

Für das 110 spricht das bessere Gwicht, für das 130 der Komfort..
Preislich sind sie ja auch fast gleich.....schwierig..schwierig


----------



## schoeppi (16. November 2011)

In der Ausstattung geben die beiden sich nichts, jedenfalls nicht so das Du da was merkst.
Aber beim Fahrverhalten sicherlich.
130mm kann man von vornerherein softer abstimmen, das ist schon angenehmer zu fahren.
Mit Federweg ist es wie mit Motorleistung beim Auto. Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat will man nicht mehr drauf verzichten.
100 oder 110 mm sind heute an sich nur noch für Racer ein Thema.
125/130mm das typische für Allrounder/Tourenbikes.


----------



## gzero (16. November 2011)

Gut, dann werde ich mich wohl für das 130 AMS Pro entscheiden.

Vielleicht klappt es ja heuer noch das es unter dem Weihnachtssbaum steht. 

War schon beim Händler, so Ende November, Anfang Dezember könnten die ersten eintreffen. Jetzt gilt es nur noch die richtige Rahmengröße zu finden:

Bin 1,78 und möchte eher aufrecht sitzten: Denke 20 Zoll müsste passen.


----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2011)

Kommt auf deine Schrittlänge an. Nur nach der Größe zu urteilen, würde ich ein 18" nehmen.

Ich bin 1,75 und fahre 18" (LTD)


----------



## schoeppi (17. November 2011)

Das sehe ich auch so.
ich bin 1,90 und fahre mein 100er in 20 Zoll.
Und das ist völlig in Ordnung, sollte auch nicht grösser sein.

Bei Dir also höchstens 18 Zoll.


----------



## blobbyvolley (12. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde,
ich muss das hier nochmal aufwärmen. Bin sowas von unschlüssig bei meiner Bike Kaufentscheidung - schlimm!

Zur Auswahl stehen ein Cube AMS 110SL und ein AMS 130 SL, beide kosten 2500 Euro und sind eigentlich gleich ausgestattet, von den Bremsen einmal abgesehen (Steckachsen sind mir wichtig). 

Ich wohne in Norddeutschland und hier gibt es im Idealfall ein paar Hügel. Bisher bin ich Hardtail gefahren und möchte nun auf ein Fully wechseln. Zuerst war ein Simplon Kibo in der engen Auswahl, mir ist das nun aber zu teuer geworden, daher die Cubes.

Ab und an möchte ich mit meiner Frau in den Harz fahren um entspannt zu touren. Auch Freunde in Schwaben möchte ich zum biken besuchen und als Fernziel peile ich im nächsten Jahr eine erste Alpenüberquerung an. 85% der Zeit fahre ich das Radel aber hier oben an der Küste. 

Meine Frage nun: Was soll ich tun? Ist das 110er ein schönes Tourenbike für meine Zwecke oder sollte man trotzdem zum 130er greifen um die 10% in den Bergen abzudecken? Mir erscheint halt  die Talas als ziemlich überdimensioniert. Eigentlich würden mir 120 fix vorn/hinten reichen. Was für einen Charakter hat das AMS 110? Sehr straff? Komfortabel?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr ein paar Erfahrungswerte hättet und mir mal einen tipp gebt. Ich bin wirklich unschlüssig.

Grüße


----------



## schoeppi (12. März 2012)

Nach allem was Du schreibst reicht das 110er völlig, inkl. Alpencross und Schwarzwald.

Beim 130er trägst Du Extragewicht mit Dir rum und bekommst dafür Federweg den Du selten bis nie brauchst.

Das 110er hat den gleiche  Charakter wie alle AMS, egal welcher Federweg.
Klingt zunächst seltsam, ist aber so.
Die AMS sind im Prinzip eierlegende Wollmilchsäue, es geht damit (fast) alles.
Selbst die 150er haben eine Uphillorientierte Geometrie, man kommt damit sehr gut den Berg hoch. Besser als z.Bsp. mit dem Stereo oder ähnlich Bikes mit soviel Federweg.
Der Unterschied liegt tatsächlich hauptsächlich im Gewicht und im Downhillpotenzial.
Klar kann da ein 130er oder 150er mehr als ein 100er oder 110er.
Aber auch die können schon sehr viel und sicher mehr als genug für das was Du damit machen wirst.

Achso, das sind MEINE Erfahrungen, ich habe sowohl ein AMS100 als auch ein 130er im
Fuhrpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blobbyvolley (12. März 2012)

Vielen dank damit hast du mir sehr geholfen. Eine Meinung von jemandem der im Prinzip beide Bikes fährt - ideal! DANKE! Ich werde mir das AMS 110 SL bestellen und dann damit glücklich werden. 

Klasse - danke nochmal


----------



## schoeppi (12. März 2012)

Gerne, und schonmal viel Spass damit!

Soll ich Dich nochmal verunsichern?

Wie wärs damit?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a54213/ams-100-super-hpc-pro-carbon-blue.html?mfid=41

Der gleiche Preis, nochmal 500gr. weniger.
Der 1 cm Federwegsunterschied spielt praktisch keine Rolle.
Und das Potenzial, wenn Du willst, nach und nach ein Fully der 10,x kg Klasse draus zu machen.
Sowas macht dann richtig Spass, auch und gerade im Flachland.


----------



## blobbyvolley (12. März 2012)

Auch ein sehr verlockendes Bike, dass ich zudem optisch extrem ansprechend finde. Aber ich werd beim 110SL bleiben, da ich einen Alurahmen möchte in Kombination mit Steckachsen und einer soliden Ausstattung. Bin nicht so ein Carbonfan am Mountainbike, zumindest nicht wenn es mein einziges Bike ist. 

Aber danke für den Tipp! Muss mal sagen, dass der Preis ein echter Knaller ist! Carbon Rahmen mit komplett XT für 2500 - nicht schlecht!


----------



## js75 (13. März 2012)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Auch ein sehr verlockendes Bike, dass ich zudem optisch extrem ansprechend finde. Aber ich werd beim 110SL bleiben, da ich einen Alurahmen möchte in Kombination mit Steckachsen und einer soliden Ausstattung. ...



Hallo, nochmal Verunsicherung 
Das 110 SL hat nur hinten Steckachse, vorn Schnellspanner. Jedenfalls meines (2011er Modell).
Sonst, wie schon hier beschrieben, ein klasse Bike mit top Ausstattung.


----------



## blobbyvolley (13. März 2012)

Moin,

das 2012er Modell hat auch vorn ne Steckachse an der Fox Gabel. Das einzige was ich am Rahmen vermisse ist das Tapered Steuerrohr. Schade eigentlich, dass Cube das nicht in die 110er reinbekommen hat, haben doch sogar die AMS 100 Modelle alle ein Tapered Steuerrohr. Verstehe ich eigentlich auch nicht. Aber egal, ich werd es trotzdem kaufen . Zur Auswahl stand nun auch noch ein Ghost AMR aber ich habe kein Vorjahresmodell mehr bekommen und die aktuellen gefallen mir alle nicht...

So wird es also Cube. Bin gespannt was für Erfahrungen ich mit Cube mache. 

Grüße


----------



## blobbyvolley (16. März 2012)

Handelt es sich eigentlich bei den Fox Gabeln an den 110er Cube Modellen eigentlich um eine F120 die getravelt wurde oder ist es eine F100 Gabel? Auf der Fox Seite gibt es ja gar keine 110er Gabel zu kaufen. Frage da ich gern wissen möchte ob man die Gabel mit nem Spacer auch auf 120 bringen kann wenn man sie mal in ein anderes Rad einbauen möchte. Kann mir das jemand beantworten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingknupp (10. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
mein 2012er AMS 110 Pro hat jetzt 350km drauf und das Tretlager rechts knackt bei hoher Belastung (Wiegetritt). Das ist so ein drecks PressFit Teil.
Kennt sich jemand mit dem Stuff aus? Kinderkrankheit oder sowas?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## schoeppi (11. April 2012)

Vermutlich ist das gar nicht das Tretlager, auch wenn es den Anschein hat.

Mach mal auf die beiden Gelenke unten hinter dem Tretlager je einen Tropfen Schmiermittel, einfach von aussen in die Zwischenräume laufen lassen.
Hatte das Gleiche bei meinem 100er und hatte ebenfalls das Tretlager im Verdacht da ich durch Belastung das Geräusch auslösen konnte.
Wars aber nicht.


----------



## Kingknupp (11. April 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist das gar nicht das Tretlager, auch wenn es den Anschein hat.
> 
> Mach mal auf die beiden Gelenke unten hinter dem Tretlager je einen Tropfen Schmiermittel, einfach von aussen in die Zwischenräume laufen lassen.
> Hatte das Gleiche bei meinem 100er und hatte ebenfalls das Tretlager im Verdacht da ich durch Belastung das Geräusch auslösen konnte.
> Wars aber nicht.



Hey Danke. Das werde ich mal testen. Die Pedale hab ich schon zerlegt und gecheckt. Die sind top.


----------



## Kingknupp (19. April 2012)

Hallo,
gestern hatte ich das "Knacken" nochmal. Jedoch diesmal auf beiden Seiten sehr laut. Die Kurbel hab ich mal per Hand auf Spiel gecheckt, das sieht soweit gut aus.
Als ich dann länger durch den Regen gefahren bin hat es aufgehört zu knacken. 
Ich denke die Feuchtigkeit hat da irgendwas geschmiert, und das hat dann geholfen.
Obwohl ich schon viel WD40 in die Gelenke gefeuert habe....
Same Shit, Different Day


----------



## schoeppi (19. April 2012)

Kuck an.

Bevor ich das Problem überhaupt gefunden hatte kam und ging das Knacken auch in Verbindung mit Wasser.
Manchmal tauchte es nach dem Waschen auf, dann war es nach dem Waschen wieder weg.

WD40 ist vielleicht nicht ganz optimal da es sich verflüchtigt.
Versuche doch mal ein Tröpchen Kettenöl oder ähnliches.
Ein Schmiermittel eben das länger hält.


----------



## blobbyvolley (27. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

so endlich ist es soweit - mein neues Rad ist da!! Ein Cube AMS 110 SL in 22"!! Sieht optische echt genial aus und ist super montiert worden. Bin gestern mal ne Runde gefahren und passt schonmal.

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings. An meinem alten Hardtail hatte ich nen Lenker mit viel Rise und wenig Krümmung nach hinten (Backsweep?). Jetzt ist ein Syntace Vector Low Rise mit 12° Backsweep. Habe den Lenker nun so eingestellt, dass die Kümmung nach hinten zeigt. Ist das richtig so? Ich finde es fährt sich irgendwie komisch, fast wie ein Chopper mit der Lenkerbreite und der Rückkrümmung. Wie habt ihr diesen Lenker eingestellt? Krümmung nach oben? nach hinten? Nach Geschmack? Wie breit ist euer Lenker? Im Vergleich zu meinem alten wirkt er wirklich wahnsinnig breit...

Wäre für Antworten dankbar. Wenn's ich nicht damit klar komme werde ich wohl mal nen anderen ausprobieren...Oder wie kommt ihr mit dem Syntace Vector zurecht?


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2012)

Mein 130er hatt den Serie in 700mm. Das war mir zuviel, jetzt hab ich noch 650mm.
Passt besser.
Die Krümmung ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Ich habe leicht nach oben gebogen.
Das musst Du testen, ggf. während der Tour mal ein wenig korrigieren.


----------



## blobbyvolley (3. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort! Hab den Lenker nun so verstellt, dass er nach oben zeigt und so gefällt es mir. Ob ich ihn noch einkürze probier ich erstmal aus. Ist erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, im Gelände bringt es aber echt ne sehr gute Kontrolle.

Wovon ich wirklich maßlos enttäuscht bin ist die Lackqualität! Optisch sieht das Rad ja super aus aber der Lack ist sowas von empfindlich. Nach der ersten Tour auf Asphalt und ein paar sandigen Waldwegen hab ich schon einige abgeplatzte Stellen. Der Lack scheint extrem dünn zu sein und keine wirkliche Schutzschicht zu haben. Weiß nicht ob das nun ein Tribut an das günstige Cube ist oder ein generelles Problem bei modernen Bikeherstellern. Mein 6 Jahre altes Hardtail hat jedenfalls rein gar keine Schäden trotz intensiver Nutzung! Keine Lackplatzer und auch kaum Kratzer und das obwohl ich immer reslativ sorglos damit war...
Schade, dass Cube so billigen Lack nutzt. Wird in nem Jahr sicher nicht mehr so schön aussehen...


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2012)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Wovon ich wirklich maßlos enttäuscht bin ist die Lackqualität! Optisch sieht das Rad ja super aus aber der Lack ist sowas von empfindlich. Nach der ersten Tour auf Asphalt und ein paar sandigen Waldwegen hab ich schon einige abgeplatzte Stellen.



Wo?
Am Unterrohr?
Wenn ja empfiehlt es sich hier Rahmenschutzfolie anzubringen.
Bei meinem 100er war die schon drauf, ist aber sicher nicht bei allen so.


----------



## blobbyvolley (3. Mai 2012)

Am Unterrohr habe ich auch schon ne Folie drauf, genau wie auf der Kettenstrebe, über die ich aber einen Neoprenschutz gezogen habe. Habe 2 Stellen am Sitzrohr sowie an der "Brücke" zwischen den Sitzstreben. Zudem eine weitere am Oberrohr. Keine Kratzer sondern abgeplatzter Lack. Habe das schon dem Shop gemeldet wo ich das Rad geholt habe, mal sehen was die schreiben. Man kann aber so oder so sehen, dass der Lack extrem dünn ist. Vermutlich werde ich damit Leben müssen und Sitzrohr, sowie Sitzstreben mit Schutzfolie bekleben. 

Gibt sicher wieder einige die sagen "voll übertrieben, ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand", aber das Rad soll auch in 1-2 Jahren noch schick aussehen und nicht wie ein Streuselkuchen. 

Gibt es noch ne andere Chance? z.B. vom Lackierer ne Schicht Klarlack drüberziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2012)

Extra Klarlack kann man machen, aber die Frage ist dann, wie der hält. Müßten wohl 3 Schichten oder so drüber, nicht daß dagegenknallende Steinchen vom Schotter-Ride gleich wieder alles wegplatzen lassen. Folie hätte den Vorteil, daß die Lack an sich perfekt schützt und irgendwann auch wieder abzumachen geht.


----------

